# How about a permanent thread to discuss threads that are about locked threads?



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

It seems no more Escheriian than a thread to discuss bannings.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Can people be banned for discussing discussing banning? (Not that I'm asking, of course....)


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh that was good. Well done.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Wait, what? We're discussing bans? 'Cause I've earned me some bans.

And there, like, double secret probation bans.


----------

